# SCL lernen



## Nitram (1 Februar 2022)

Hallo
Ich versuche mich gerade in das Thema scl Programmierung einzuarbeiten. 
Kann irgendjemand gute Fachbücher empfehlen?


----------



## ducati (2 Februar 2022)

Nitram schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich versuche mich gerade in das Thema scl Programmierung einzuarbeiten.
> Kann irgendjemand gute Fachbücher empfehlen?


für welche Steuerung?


----------



## ssyn (2 Februar 2022)

Bei youtube suchen z.B. "SCL learn", da gibt es viele interessante Video für Anfänger mit Beispiele und Erklärungen.


----------



## Nitram (2 Februar 2022)

Arbeite haubtssächlich mit Siemens. 
Ja danke hab einige gute Videos auf Youtube gefunden.


----------



## ssyn (2 Februar 2022)

Bei Hegamurl gibt es viele Videos über SCL und TIA Portal.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Februar 2022)

Hier mal was zum lesen:


----------



## Nitram (3 Februar 2022)

Danke DeltaMikeAir 👍
Wirklich hilfreich


----------

